# RIP my Casper



## Sweetie (Mar 20, 2009)

As ofNovember 2008, my mini lop, Casper, passed away. He was orange and white. I knew him since he was a newborn. Didn't hand feed him because his mommy was a very good mommy, she took care of him and his siblings. Anyway, Casper was a very good bunny. He and I would go outside for a couple hours each day in the summer. One day Casper got out of his cage and cage hopping into my bedroom. He was very attached to me as I was very attached to him. He wasn't neutered because I didn't have the money to get him neutered.

I took care of him the best that I could. I remember that I didn't have enough money for food, and he had to go two weeks without food. Well this happened twice. The second time it happened he got skinny and didn't fatten back up like he did the first time. I had food for him and water but he didn't touch it. So I called the vet hoping that I could get him in to see the vet before anything happened. I took a shower and when I came out of the shower I checked on Casper and he was gone, dead. The vet called but it was too late. 

I still think about Casper and I still miss him. I know that he is at the rainbow bridge with all the other rabbits. He is probably having a good time with friends.

Now that I have two rabbits, I am making sure that I have money for food and things that they need. I think that I am doing better than I have done before. I am watching for signs of illness and keeping up with their needs every day!

That is my story about Casper, thank you for reading!


----------



## Pantera (Mar 20, 2009)

thats horrible! you didnt feed him for two weeks? rabbits cant be kept from food for more than 24 hours. you shouldnt own a rabbit if you cant afford to care for them.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 20, 2009)

I have two rabbits right now that I AM able to take care of! Besides Casper had water and some veggies that I could afford.

I am doing all that I can to keep up with the rabbits needs that I do have.

Casper fattened up when he had to go two weeks without food. He didn't die from starvation. I found out from another rabbit owner that he died from a furblockage.

I do have the money to take care of rabbits now. I always make sure that I have enough. Plus I feed my rabbits every other day or so, because it takes them two to three days finish their food.

I have to go today or tomorrowand get some food for my rabbits. I do have veggies for my rabbits that can hold them until tomorrow, but I am definitely going to try to get to the pet store today, tomorrow at the latest!


----------



## Pantera (Mar 20, 2009)

oh, im sorry. i thought you meant he didnt eat ANYTHING for 2 weeks.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope he did have something. Even when it wasn't very much. He had something and he had water!

Your apology is accepted.

Right now I am out of rabbit food for my two rabbits but i do have money to buy some rabbit food and plus I have vegetables for them to hold them until I can get some food! Which will be tomorow, because they still have some food in their bowls.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 20, 2009)

This isn't the appropriate forum to discuss care and feeding, but while feeding them 'a little' may keep their guts moving, that type of weight loss can cause irreversible damage the internal organs. 

I am going to post an unfinished article I've been working on for our Library to help prevent this happening to other rabbits. 

Sorry for your loss, the guilt must already be very painful, and I'm sorry if this adds to it, but this is a fixable problem. 

Here's a link to the article: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=45023&forum_id=48&jump_to=605805#p605805

Please post all further discussion there and leave this RB thread for condolences.

:rip: Casper :cry1:


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Pipp! I like the little headstone for Casper! Thank you!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for you...like Pipp told you this is a problem....even if he had a little bit of food. They will need other stuff even if you have to bye the cheep pellets most Wal-Marts sell a 15 pound bag for $6.00that isa lot of bunn food. Sorry if i sound mean.... i don't want to i just feel bad for your bunners.please don't think i am ordering you around......:tears2:


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 21, 2009)

I will be doing that if I run out again. I was able to get rabbit food today for my bunnies. They only were out for a couple days. I had vegetables and hay, timothy hay for them to get them by until today. I have not run out of timothy hay, I have 3/4 bag full still! I do have to get more veggies though. Is there anyone in my area who is a member here, that can help me with getting veggies for my rabbits? Please help if you can! Thank you!

I definitely don't think that you are ordering me around. I will take advice from other rabbit owners if they are really trying to help me, and it looks like from your post that you are trying to help me. Thank you.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 21, 2009)

well that is good that they have hay! thank you for not getting mad at me


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 21, 2009)

You're welcome. We both are bunny owners. We just want what is best for our little bunnies. I am doing everything that I can to not let what happened to Casper, happen to these bunnies that I have.

I still think about Casper and get upset sometimes, but I know that I did try my best and that he is now at the rainbow bridge with the other bunnies waiting for me.


----------



## BethM (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP, little guy.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 22, 2009)

I can relate with the guilt aspect about not being able to feed a little furry companion and having them pass away. I just lost my pair of dwarf hamsters because their bottle leaked and went dry before I noticed it.  I understand how tough it must be. 

It is good that you are able to get your bunnies the supplies that they need now. I am sorry that little Casper did not make it through the tough time.

RIP, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you so much for your condolences! Greatly appreciate them. It is hard to not think about Casper every single day even though I have two wonderful bunnies that do k3eep me company. Sweetie always makes sure that I am okay if I am ever upset. Prince does too at times. Thank you again!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 22, 2009)

we are very sorry for the loss of Casper--every loss diminishes us. Our Veterinarian here in Las Vegas prefers that we feed our rabbits hay and vegetables only--does not recommend use of any pellets in their diet. One way to get hay is to buy a bale-relatively inexpensive and put it away in a couple of storage containers--much cheaper than even a small bag of pellets. It took Charlene about two days to start eating the hay and the funny thing now is that she won't eat any pellets, just veggies and hay.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 23, 2009)

How old is your rabbit? 

Thank you very much for your condolence!


----------



## anneq (Mar 23, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, Sweetie - losing a pet you've basically hand-raised must be very hard.

Hate to admit it, but I do on occasion buy the rabbit pellets at Wal-Mart - however, the buns always have plenty of Timothy hay (I buy it in bulk at a local pet store)and their greens.

/hugs


----------

